# Tintenstrahldrucker - Vor allem Text Drucken.



## Der O (7. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich benötige einen Tintenstrahldrucker um vor allem Text zu Drucken (Laser Drucker lohnt sich nicht).

Frage:

Was kann man da im Moment empfehlen?

Ich hab schon das Netz nach Tests durchsucht, aber es geht immer nur um den Preis, nie bekommt man Meinungen und Testberichte.

Ist teuer = gut?

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand eine Empfhelung geben könnte.


----------



## mercutio813 (7. April 2005)

gut ist nicht gleich teuer... hab erst einen bericht gesehen, da ging es um einen € 400,- und 100,- Drucker und der 100 Euro Drucker hat besser abgeschnitten als der teuere 
Der 100,- Euro Drucker war übrigens ein Canon und der Test bezog sich auf den Druck auf eine CD-Rom.

zur Info 

LG


----------



## black5 (7. April 2005)

*Tinte contra Laser*

Ich weiss ja nicht wer erzählt das Laserdrucker sich nicht lohnen - aber rechnen tun sie sich allemal.

Der Preis pro seite für einen Lasausdruck ist wesentlich geringer als der für einen Tintenpisser. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt was die Ersatzpatronen für die Tintenp. kosten. Durchschnittlich hält eine Laserpatrone (mein HP z.B.) etwa 3000-5000 Blatt und das zum Preis von knapp 30 Euro. Dafür bekommt man eine Patrone für nen HP Deskjet oder Lexmar die hält mal knapp 500 Blatt (wenn es soviel sind).

Laserdrucker sind auf jeden Fall die bessere Anschaffung - vor allendingen beim Textdruck sind sie unschlagbar. Tintenstrahler für Farbe und Foto - aber für Text nur Laser.

Black5


----------



## BSA (7. April 2005)

*Re: Tinte contra Laser*

Den test den mercutio813 Anspricht, den kann man auf http://www.planetopia-online.de lesen. Und der drucker der gewonnen hat war ein Canon Pixma 3000, den es aktuell für 88€ Plus Versandkosten zu bestellen gibt:

http://www.geizhals.at/eu/a110871.html

Den werde ich mir auch kaufen, weil er gut abgeschnitten hat.....
Und 88€ ist nen super Preis!


----------



## chmee (7. April 2005)

*Re: Tinte contra Laser*

Kann, wenn es schon kein Laser sein soll, auch nur FÜR Canon sprechen.
Habe den i550, der druckt und druckt...
Das Gute an Canon-patronen ist die fehlende Chip-Einheit, somit keine "digital erfasste"
Leerstandsanzeige haben.
Ich fülle die Tintenpatronen selbst nach und habe für nen 10er 50ml Schwarz gekauft,
somit also schon 4 mal nachfüllen können. Quali ist 1A, auch farbig.
Billiger als 100,- darf aber ein Drucker nicht sein, da dann die Gewinne nur über
die Patronen gemacht werden..

mfg chmee


----------



## Der O (8. April 2005)

Hallo,
danke für die Tipps.

Diese Canon Drucker finde ich schonmal sehr interessant.

Ich muss sagen, ich habe einige dieser "30-Euro Experimente" hinter mir und alle sind kläglichst gescheitert!

Jetzt kommt ein gescheiter Drucker ins Haus!

Ich werd mir die nochmal anschauen, und mal checken wo ich den besten Preis bekomm.

Vielen Dank!

PS: Laser wäre natürlich für Text die beste Wahl, aber die Anschaffung ist mir zu teuer und so viel drucke ich dann auch wieder nicht.


----------

